# Peptide/ Ancillary--ON SALE!!!!



## Joliver

I would like to start a thread that members can post companies that are g2g (first and foremost) and are running sales.  There is nothing worse than picking up your cycles ancillary or PCT and finding out that somewhere else had it on sale 99.5% off.  

We all work hard for our dollars, so if you really want to help each other, post some sales.


----------



## Fsuphisig

hardcore peps has ghrp buy 1 get 1 along with some other research liquids


----------



## Joliver

Great White Peptides has a 32% off entire site sale.  I hear that they are hit or miss.  I hope they are hit...I just bought a bunch of TB500 from them.  If its bunk...its cheap bunk.


----------



## Maintenance Man

I LOVE, cheap bunk shit. I bought A LOT recently so I'm extra jazzed up 

Really tho is there any compounds that are so cheap to make that there would be no reason to fake it?


----------



## Joliver

Maintenance Man said:


> I LOVE, cheap bunk shit. I bought A LOT recently so I'm extra jazzed up
> 
> Really tho is there any compounds that are so cheap to make that there would be no reason to fake it?



I am hoping TB500.  It is hard to know though.   I would think PDE inhibitors would be hard to fake....no pun intended...regardless of the price.  But things like IGF and TB500 would be a relatively easy burn.


----------



## Azog

I bought from Extreme Hardcore...good stuff.


----------



## DF

I've used GWP's TB500, Viagra & Cialis all work as designed.


----------



## Maintenance Man

Pinkbear said:


> Rui 20% store wide right now



Well that should only make them 15% higher than everyone else after that


----------



## bubbagump

I like extreme peptides.  Purity solutions ain't bad but liquids taste like goat ass


----------



## bubbagump

May be a dumb question but Is it Ok to post discount codes?


----------



## Improving

www.madisonjamesresearch.com

Is running a buy one get one of all liquids and 10% off all peptides I think the code is XMAS and no code on the buy one get one. Just order and you'll get more. There sponsors on a few sites and I've ordered from them a few time and I'm happy


----------



## Improving

I saw today that extreme peptides was kicked off google. That's going to hurt their biz bad


----------



## Joliver

Bump for xmas sales...

Daddy need a new pair of testicles....or was it shoes.  I could use both, really...


----------



## Joliver

Great White is running 35% off.  Still hoping for something better....

Anyone else have something better?


----------



## GuerillaKilla

Improving, I see you are new to our site. You are also new to many other sites and at each of them your posts are nearly all identical promoting MJResearch.com. 

When asked what your association with the company was, and why your only post on TID at the time was about MJResearch, you replied that you were on many other sites for some time. I am a member at the majority of the sites you listed, and know most users on them. As far as I can see, you are new to all of the sites I am on, and your posts are all about MJresearch. 

Not calling you out or breaking your balls here, but what is your relationship, truly, with MJ research?

Thank you, and Merry Christmas.

***edit

Its one thing to be a happy customer, but its another to make like a happy customer in order to draw business to a company. 

Not saying that you are the latter, my friend, but you can see where there might be a few raised eyebrows.


----------



## biggerben692000

Yeah...thanks, GK. Do us and yourself a favor and shoot straight with us. We all look out for each other here and you really only get one chance to make a first impression. Please don't waste our time with reviews or the like from shills or employees. 
GK, he probably has several handles at the board he threw at you in order to talk up the spot. I'm gonna go have a look myself. You're more of a tolerant human being than I am. If I believe he's a shill you can read about it shortly. Thanks again, GK.


----------



## Improving

Nope I'm happy customer lol. He asked me to post feedback as much as I can and I have. PM me on outlaw. Joeblack is my handle over there since 2006


----------



## Hardpr

why change the handle after 06. our rep is everything on these boards. just a question? also mj in effect asked you to work for him correct. by asking you to post as much as possible.??


----------



## Improving

Hardpr said:


> why change the handle after 06. our rep is everything on these boards. just a question? also mj in effect asked you to work for him correct. by asking you to post as much as possible.??



I'm not getting paid so lol or free stuff ( kinda was hoping for free stuff ) but I am happy with their products and if I'm happy with someone's product as they ask me to post some feedback, I will. I can go on forever about steroidfax lol. Above and beyond everything dealing with them. Even when I do something to mess up the transaction


----------



## biggerben692000

Improving said:


> I'm not getting paid so lol or free stuff ( kinda was hoping for free stuff ) but I am happy with their products and if I'm happy with someone's product as they ask me to post some feedback, I will. I can go on forever about steroidfax lol. Above and beyond everything dealing with them. Even when I do something to mess up the transaction



Please don't bring up SF. They are absolutely horrible. Or "he" is. As I said in the PM, I appreciate the honesty. I do appreciate honest shilling. It's funny how some people make no bones about their ability to be bought and sold. Shit is funny. The "Oldest Profession" is alive and kicking on the fringes of our community.


----------



## Improving

Wow sf is bad? Damn I have nothing but great things to say about them. I haven't been reading much lately on them. Time to check it out


----------



## goodfella

Improving said:


> That site I posted just got capsules. Pretty excited about that



Just a heads up, caps aren't always a positive and puts the company on the watch list, since research chemicals are suppose to be in liquid forum, or at least not in caps for human digestion.


----------



## gymrat827

Maintenance Man said:


> Well that should only make them 15% higher than everyone else after that



Yea, seems about right
Lol

Can't believe guys shop there


----------



## Stevethedream

What's up fellas? Got a coupon code for u brothers. Great white peptides has a sale of 50% off. Coupon code is (CHEM50) all caps. Enjoy guys. Oh yea just bought some exemestane from them. Two bottles for 50.99 not bad


----------



## gymrat827

Stevethedream said:


> What's up fellas? Got a coupon code for u brothers. Great white peptides has a sale of 50% off. Coupon code is (CHEM50) all caps. Enjoy guys. Oh yea just bought some exemestane from them. Two bottles for 50.99 not bad



hope it works man.


----------



## Stevethedream

gymrat827 said:


> hope it works man.



It should brotha cuz mine did. I think it may only be on peptides.


----------



## Stevethedream

gymrat827 said:


> hope it works man.



Sorry bro I meant not on peptides.


----------



## Stevethedream

Today's the last day fellas to take advantage of GWP 50% OFF COUPON CODE. Use CHEM50 (IN ALL CAPS)


----------



## Joliver

Usually, GWP bulk spam emails the hell out of my inbox.....I must have missed this one.

Thanks Steve!


----------



## Fsuphisig

Anyone used the igf from great white recently ??? Wanna know if it gtg might pick some up while that code is up


----------



## Joliver

I used some IGF from GWP and didn't really notice that much.  The processing for most IGFs is so harsh that I am not a big believer in it survival rate and therefore--its efficacy.  But that is just me.

In my opinion, you didn't miss much.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Ok thanks, so you think let of the igf out there is bunk ? Same with mgf ??


----------



## Joliver

Fsuphisig said:


> Ok thanks, so you think let of the igf out there is bunk ? Same with mgf ??



I can't really speak to the quality of MGF.  I haven't used it.  But most IGFs haven't really put anything on the table for me.  Its one of those "good ideas in principle" that never really panned out for me.


----------



## Fsuphisig

GWP25 for 25% off great white


----------



## Joliver

Fsuphisig said:


> GWP25 for 25% off great white



That just kills me, I missed 50% by a day.  Doubt I will settle for 25%.  That is why this thread was born.  Thanks FSU.


----------



## Rumpy

I just got my box full of 50% off stuff today


----------



## Fsuphisig

Hardcore peptides NY14 for 30% off, currently running their ghrp2 for some hunger sides and its going great


----------



## Joliver

RUI is 30% off.  Additional 5% off if you sign up for something or 'nother....

RUI's shit is so expensive....may not be worth it with that discount.


----------



## TheBlob

Im with bubba gump on this extreme peptides they have 25% off your first order as well, fast shipping and good customer service... Holy shyt I sound like a friggn rep someone slap me


----------



## Stevethedream

Rumpy said:


> I just got my box full of 50% off stuff today



I got mine yesterday rumpy. Gotta love the 50% off deals.


----------



## Stevethedream

Hello fellas u better act quick cuz this weekend only GWP is offering a 40% discount on everything!  Use coupon code CHEM40 in all caps. Hope this helps.


----------



## SwooseGoose

Any sales still going on?


----------



## Joliver

SwooseGoose said:


> Any sales still going on?



GWP has a 25% sale today. Free shipping over $100.


----------



## SwooseGoose

joliver said:


> GWP has a 25% sale today. Free shipping over $100.



Thanks ill check them out.


----------



## powermaster

If I may ask who has a good AI?


----------



## Stevethedream

GWP coupon code for 40% off. Use CHEM40 in all CAPS. Sale a good is good til Monday. Enjoy


----------



## snake

joliver said:


> I am hoping TB500.  It is hard to know though.   I would think PDE inhibitors would be hard to fake....no pun intended...regardless of the price.  But things like IGF and TB500 would be a relatively easy burn.



I missed the boat on GWP 40% off on Monday so I will wait for the next discount. They have to have one for Valentines Day (tadalafil !!!)

I know it's early and hard to say but how was the TB500? I have some nagging injuries that could use some.


----------



## snake

powermaster said:


> If I may ask who has a good AI?



MP RESEARCH has been G2G for me there.


----------



## #TheMatrix

snake said:


> MP RESEARCH has been G2G for me there.



Mp?  ...

Tenchar


----------



## Rumpy

#TheMatrix said:


> Mp?  ...



Manpower research.  I've never used them.

GWP seems to have sales all the time


----------



## snake

Superbowl Sale at GWP. 35% off!
Discount Code : GWP35
Good through Monday after the big game.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Anyone know who has good ghrp 2 or good discounts ????


----------



## shenky

cem meso is running 20 percent off storwide. Still expensive, however, even with the discount


----------



## Fsuphisig

i was using hardcore peptides ghr2, it was good but seemed to lose potency real fast so the end of the vial seemed worthless, first couple doses were like woah! but gradually got weaker


----------



## Joliver

Anyone tried Geo peptides yet? A standard 32% off is nice.

I get sick and tired of waiting on GWP's every other day sale. Pick up some stuff 25% off...then get the 40% off email two days later.


----------



## staxs

I too would like to know if anyone has tried Geo peptides


----------



## Dbolitarian

I've used geo PEPs... Everything seemed g2g for me there. Stane and nova were Solid...
Might try hardcore next.. 
Anyone know a sub for caber or a legit site to find any on?


----------



## Crim Crim

All Day Tadalafil?

Any body ever obtained any tadalafil or sildenafil from our favorite online pharmacy?  I just noticed that they have  several double pill offers going on their "offers" page.  I had a good result the first time I used them (for an ancillary) but they have so many generic options on the PDE-5s that I'm a little bit leery.  Prices are very attractive if the stuff is legit.  Any good experiences out there?


----------



## Crim Crim

Dbolitarian said:


> Anyone know a sub for caber or a legit site to find any on?



I got some cheap from aura pharm last year.  Really good price.  Also, ADC has it listed, and folks here seem to think that is a solid source.  I wish I had never bought prami instead for this cycle.  That shit is ****ing killing me.


----------



## Joliver

In my opinion, and in the opinion of another solid guy on this board (if he wants to chime in), Geo peps is not the way to go.  Be wary.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I don't know if your talking about me jol but i also say stay away from geo.


----------



## Lachoneus

I've noticed that peptide sites are given out on the regular.  How secretive does one need to be when purchasing from sites like GWP?  Can you use a credit card? If so, should you?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Lachoneus said:


> I've noticed that peptide sites are given out on the regular.  How secretive does one need to be when purchasing from sites like GWP?  Can you use a credit card? If so, should you?


It's not secretive because it's legal to sell them as research chemicals. They are not sold for human consumption.


----------



## Fsuphisig

yes and yes


----------



## Lachoneus

ECKSRATED said:


> It's not secretive because it's legal to sell them as research chemicals. They are not sold for human consumption.



Sorry, I guess I'm just a bit paranoid about the whole thing.  I was planning on doing some research on some non-human subjects, but I didn't want to give more info than is necessary.


----------



## ECKSRATED

No need to be sorry. It's all good. Don't stress that to much you gtg


----------



## ECKSRATED

I got an email from gwp earlier today they have a sale 20 bucks for cialis. And 10 bucks for melatotan2


----------



## Joliver

ECKSRATED said:


> I got an email from gwp earlier today they have a sale 20 bucks for cialis. And 10 bucks for melatotan2



I dont know how much i liked their cialis.  Anyone want to share about their GWP cialis experience?  I felt like mine was under dosed.  But i killed my e2 with an accidentally high dose of stane and everything quit working.  So i just wanted to see what others had to say.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Jol I've been using progenpeptides.com cialis for a few months now and it's cheap as fukk and works awesome. Highly recommend. I'll show u a pic of my rock hard boner if u want proof. Lol

only thing I'veused from gwp Iis their stane and it's very good right now.


----------



## AlphaM

Shit just seen the bad reviews on Geo. Anyone kno if their osta is any good? I already ordered.....


----------



## Dbolitarian

I ordered from geo a while back now and everything was g2g..
*note this was awhile back now...  They send out emails for deals and sales ect. And I started to randomly get emails from gwp having never ordering from them before.. Then I decided to try gwp due to some people recommending them.  As I got it in the mail I still had some stane, nolva left from geo.. And I noticed geo and gwp have the exact same bottles, labels, same taste.. And same everything.. Are these two the connected and the same "company' company does anyone know??


----------



## RustyShackelford

Dbolitarian said:


> I ordered from geo a while back now and everything was g2g..
> *note this was awhile back now...  They send out emails for deals and sales ect. And I started to randomly get emails from gwp having never ordering from them before.. Then I decided to try gwp due to some people recommending them.  As I got it in the mail I still had some stane, nolva left from geo.. And I noticed geo and gwp have the exact same bottles, labels, same taste.. And same everything.. Are these two the connected and the same "company' company does anyone know??



I have used several GWP products with no issue or complaint. After reading the reviews on Geo I sure hope GWP is not connected.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I just used geo and gwp and they do not have any of the same bottles or taste. Not even similar. GWP uses 151 with their stane and geos tastes like sugar water. Nothing similar at all. At least with the aromasins. I'll take pics of both and show everyone if they'd like.


----------



## Dbolitarian

Then they have changed I'll be more than happy to put up a picture..


----------



## Dbolitarian

.as I said, i ordered from geo quite awhile back now.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I dunno man. I'm using gwp right now with fantastic results. Tastes like alcohol. Geos was garbage and did nothing for my estrogen and tasted like sugary water. Shit i still have 2 full bottles of geo stane that i need to throw away.


----------



## Dbolitarian

On the right is a old bottle of stane from GEO.. About s year old or so..
on the left s bottle from GWP recieved last month


----------



## Dbolitarian

Same logo, label. Warning. Exactly the same  taste.  Same Consistency... And everything is exactly the same.


----------



## Dbolitarian

Oh.. And its only darker because stane got on the lable and kinda soaked through and made it dark....
My nova looks exactly the Same as GEOs stane also..


----------



## ECKSRATED

No shit. Here I'll load mine up.

Right is gwp just like yours. The left is tadalafil from a different lab but is the exact same as the geo stane bottles i have. I don't have them with me right now. 

Anywho, that's some strange shit.


----------



## Dbolitarian

Damn bro.. That shit looks odd haha.. But yeah brotha isn't that shit weird?, I noticed that the other day when I was going through my things. 
Oh and I meant my gwp nova looks exactly like geo nolva too. Same label but its red instead of green..


----------



## Crim Crim

ECKSRATED said:


> View attachment 1177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit. Here I'll load mine up.
> 
> Right is gwp just like yours. The left is tadalafil from a different lab but is the exact same as the geo stane bottles i have. I don't have them with me right now.
> 
> Anywho, that's some strange shit.



Strange indeed.  Ecks do you have an association with GWP or GEO?


----------



## Joliver

Crim Crim said:


> Strange indeed.  Ecks do you have an association with GWP or GEO?



Pretty sure I can speak for Ecks when I say that he is NOT affiliated with Geo.  He got burned on their stane.  

PW


----------



## Maintenance Man

Well there's your problem right there guys. Its says "not for human consumption". You musta got the wrong sheeit....


----------



## Joliver

Maintenance Man said:


> Well there's your problem right there guys. Its says "not for human consumption". You musta got the wrong sheeit....



Sometimes the right shit doesnt make it to the house in time MM, know what i mean???  LOL!


----------



## Maintenance Man

joliver said:


> Sometimes the right shit doesnt make it to the house in time MM, know what i mean???  LOL!



Cot daayyumm I know exactly what you mean!!! LOL bastards making me wait


----------



## Fsuphisig

Anyone got discount codes


----------



## palmerz

anyone try maxim or is hardcore still legit?
how about geo lol!!! anyone tried their cjc 1295 nodac or ghrp-6? o am on day two with no hunger or tingling, I am well rested and in a better mood tho, not sure if its related to the product


----------

